#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Kamer of studio gezocht Den Haag, per direct

## Nassiravski

Salam alaykoem,

Zijn er mensen die een kamer verhuren of mensen kennen die er n verhuren? De tussenpersoon krijgt 50 euro als vergoeding voor deze (kleine) moeite. Ik zit echt in hoge nood en moet z.s.m. een kamer of studio vinden. Dit in verband met mijn werk in DH.

Moge Allah je belonen als je bereid bent deze zuster te helpen.

Hierbij zal ik een tijdelijk telefoonnummer plaatsen waar ik op te bereiken ben, omdat ik even tijdelijk geen internet thuis heb. Uiteraard alleen voor serieuze reacties en priv neem ik niet op. Moge Allah diegenen ter plekke straffen mocht men dit als amusement willen gebruiken. 

06-17789974

Groetjes

----------

